# To Elvis



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

To my dog Elvis,
August 29th 2002 - August 18th 2015

Today was supposed to be a happy day, it would have been your 13th birthday and while we can no longer be together to celebrate it, I just couldn't let such meaningful date to go by unnoticed. These past 11 days without you haven't been easy and I'm writing these words to you, Elvis as part of my healing process.

I got you as a pup on World Animal Day, October 4th 2002, another important day which will be bitter-sweet from now on. You were the cutest puppy ever, I remember how you used to love to take naps nestled in my arms and even after you've gotten too big, you'd still snuggle on my lap on the couch while we were watching TV.

I taught you basic training, you responded better to my voice commands than you did my sign language, but still you were very clever and knew how to proceed when I used both. I also taught you to give hugs and you were my recycling buddy. I will never forget how diligent you were with the recycling, even when sometimes you would take a cardboard kitchen paper roll or an empty cereal box to play with first, and after you had your fun with it, you'd then place it on the respective recycling bin. You also loved to play ball and had a great time with your squishy toys, your favourite was the carrot toy.

You were a very kind and gentle soul, the most loving and loyal companion dog anyone could ever wish for. You were my faithful inspector while I was gardening, you would always stay close to me and watch my every move while I tended to the garden, took weeds out and planted new seeds. You loved the garden and have never destroyed one single flower, dug the earth nor made any mess on it.

The way you very gently greeted the birds' cages each morning with a couple of sniffs and a friendly wag of the tail is something I will always cherish. Especially the special connection you had with our budgie girl Dinda who made sure to come close to the cage's bars to almost give you a birdie kiss when you visited her. I know out of all the birds you loved her the most and she loved you back.

I miss the sound of your paws trotting around the house, how even on your senior years you would still excitedly run up and down the stairs, and how you barked whenever someone rang the doorbell. I miss taking you out for our walks. You are family, I miss you and your presence. But I know you are in a better place now. We had 12 very good happy years and you were a blessing to your family. We loved you till the very end and you will always be in our hearts.

Christmas will never be the same without you, my boy... but I have this video to remember you by.





One of our goodbye pics taken one day before your passing, you had your fur recently trimmed at the doggy hairdresser to help you cope with the hot weather. All to no avail.


This is how I choose to remember you, a happy and healthy boy


That loving face and big beautiful eyes say it all


Sleep tight, my sweet boy Elvis. We will meet again one day. Rest in peace my angel, you are among your kind now.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no.. Ana I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful friend,Elvis! You must miss him so much now..I am sure that he had the best life with you and he was happy in your home. Now he is playing with all our angels up there..:hug: Rest in peace,sweet little Elvis..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Ana. I am so very sorry for the loss of Elvis... Ana you were a loving mum to Elvis and he knew that you loved him so much.. He was so lucky to have a wonderful caring mum like you to take care of him...

Elvis will always be with you in your heart.. You will see him again one day..... I wish I could help you some how... I cried while reading your post... He will be looking down on you keeping an eye on you way up in the stars.... Sleep tight Elvis....

Oh my love
My darling
I've hungered for your touch
A long, lonely time

And time goes by so slowly
And time can do so much
Are you still mine?

I need your love
I need your love
God speed your love to me

Lonely rivers flow to the sea, to the sea
To the open arms of the sea
Lonely rivers sigh, "Wait for me, wait for me
I'll be coming home, wait for me"

Oh my love
My darling
I've hungered, hungered for your touch
A long, lonely time

And time goes by so slowly
And time can do so much
Are you still mine?

I need your love
I need your love
God speed your love to me


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Ana,I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Elvis! I was in tears while reading your tribute to him!:sad3:

:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana,

You have my love and deepest sympathy.
Elvis was so loved and cherished he had be best life any dog could ever hope for.

Run fast, bark loud and nap and play at the Rainbow Bridge sweetest Elvis. Your family will be with you again one day.

I thought of you with love today, but that is nothing new.
I thought about you yesterday, and days before that too.
I think of you in silence. I often speak your name.
Now all I have is memories, and your picture in a frame.
Your memory is my keepsake, with which I'll never part.
God has you in his keeping.
I have you in my heart.

~Author Unknown
​*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

The love and joy flows from his eyes. hold it close in memory and in your heart .
A day will come to meet again This angel snuggled close in your heart. I pray God to soften the pain in your heart with blessed memories of the times before you had to part. Jo Annray::hug::hug:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a wonderful tribute to Elvis, and a testimony to how much love, and blessing's they give to us their owner's 
in the time we have with them....:hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comforting words and your sympathies. 
It's good to have the support of people who truly understand the joy and the most difficult challenges that come with pet ownership. :grouphug:


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Anna, I'm so sorry dear, he was lucky to have a caring and loving mama as you are and Im sure his soul will be guarding you ... RIP little fella .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Elvis was a wonderful companion who was with you for many long years. Obviously, he was very happy and well-cared for during his time on earth, and I'm sure he knew that.

He looks like such a joyful and happy-go-lucky pup, even till the end. You were a wonderful mum to Elvis and his memories will stay with you always. 

Rest in peace, sweet Elvis. May you play and run merrily on the Rainbow Bridge. 
Many hugs and good wishes, Ana! :hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Ana, Elvis and yourself shared that bond and closeness that only a true loyal and animal loving person can experience.
In all of the pictures you have ever posted he is adoringly looking at his friend and partner. He is in your heart , and thankfully many memories are yours to recall. 
The tears and sadness are all part of the journey we must go through when this time arrives. 
Elvis is now running, playing, and I am sure watching over you and the flock but in his Angel spirit. 
A special dog who was happy content and now is at peace.
Ana my loving hugs and admiration for the way you did the best for Elvis right up till the day of his final journey with you by his side. Elvis you were loved and cherished sweet boy as I am sure you knew.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I thank you all again for your words of comfort, I truly appreciate your heartfelt replies. :hug:

And I apologize for not replying individually to each of you, unfortunately I'm not mentally/emotionally strong enough to do so. Time will surely help with the healing and soon enough I will be strong again, no need to worry.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss Ana :hug:

What a wonderful life Elvis shared with you. Although the sadness and pain of his loss is very much prominent right now, I pray you will draw comfort from the beautiful memories of many happy years together that your friend has left you with. 

We are all here for you. 

Rest in Peace Elvis.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ana, I am so sorry to hear that dear sweet Elvis passed away I can only imagine the sadness and pain you feel :hug:
He was a beautiful dog...
RIP little Elvis.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Niamh and Dee. The anguish and grief don't seem as raw they were before, but it's going to take time for me to rewire my head and let go of the scheduling I had for Elvis. 
It's 11:09 AM now and by this time we would have been in one of our walks outside. We went for these walks 4 times per day.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

He looks like he had a very happy life. You did a good job as his mama. :hug: 
Sleep well Elvis. <3


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

justmoira said:


> He looks like he had a very happy life. You did a good job as his mama. :hug:
> Sleep well Elvis. <3


He was a happy boy and we gave him the best life possible. Elvis enriched our lives too while he was with us. Thank you, Moira.


----------

